# Happy Thanksgiving



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Taking a break from cooking so I thought I would wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. Inor is busy smoking two turkey breasts. I am working on wildrice and sausage stuffing, sweet potatoes with apples, cheesy potatoes, cranberry sauces and green beans. Tomorrow is the beef tenderloin, corn, Yorkshire pudding, rolls, deviled eggs and all the little things. Bacon will be in the green beans and a ranch dip.

So Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone on the forums!!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, MrsInor. I need your address and what time is dinner? Can I bring a dish to pass or?


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks y'all. Stay safe and enjoy a truly American tradition of thanksgiving!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Mrs Inor, I would also like to take a moment to wish everyone a very happy Thanksgiving, we still all have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. I just finished the pre-cooking cleaning and organizing. I will be enjoying what I can of the holiday early tomorrow morning as both I and Mrs. Sinkhole have to work tomorrow evening.Not to be a downer but I personally blame anyone who steps foot in a retail store tomorrow for ruining my holiday. Spend the time with friends and family, eat, play games, have fun and enjoy each other.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving all!
My wife cooked the bird already. She got it from a local whose main pastime is breeding chickens but he does sell a few organic turkeys each year. A 20 pound bird will last us a while.
All our family lives hours (or more) away in different directions. Just gonna be us. And the dogs to make us smile.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Sinkhole said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all. I just finished the pre-cooking cleaning and organizing. I will be enjoying what I can of the holiday early tomorrow morning as both I and Mrs. Sinkhole have to work tomorrow evening.Not to be a downer but I personally blame anyone who steps foot in a retail store tomorrow for ruining my holiday. Spend the time with friends and family, eat, play games, have fun and enjoy each other.


I feel your pain sinkhole. I also work tomorrow while my loved ones will all gather without me. Dam those sick people who need me!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry for you who have to work. My husband is too. Hopefully you'll get a chance for a make up celebration and time with those you love.

Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry for all of you that have to work. If it is any consolation I do not intend to set foot in a store until next week. Paraquack = two o'clock, BYOB, and I doubt you'll make it from AZ to MN in time. Although Inor and I did drive from here to Amarillo TX in one day. We were headed for AZ and Kansas got so bad I told him to take a left NOW and get me outta Kansas.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Sorry for all of you that have to work. If it is any consolation I do not intend to set foot in a store until next week. Paraquack = two o'clock, BYOB, and I doubt you'll make it from AZ to MN in time. Although Inor and I did drive from here to Amarillo TX in one day. We were headed for AZ and Kansas got so bad I told him to take a left NOW and get me outta Kansas.


Mrs Inor I have to say that reading your posts (and those of Inor), you seem to be a very nice person who would gladly take in a stranger and feed them if you could, offer them a warm place to stay the night and send them on their way a better person for the care you have shown them. People like you are our hope for the future. Thank you for that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Mrs Inor I have to say that reading your posts (and those of Inor), you seem to be a very nice person who would gladly take in a stranger and feed them if you could, offer them a warm place to stay the night and send them on their way a better person for the care you have shown them. People like you are our hope for the future. Thank you for that.


She is a wonderful person! I had a question about a topic I knew she was familiar with and she answered it for me. This place is a bit like a big family - for the most part we all get along and like each other. 
I wish you all a blessed day and ask you to remember that everyday should be a day of thanksgiving for those who share your life.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving gang... I hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Mmmm...turkey...!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. 
family, football, greatfood, and guns. thats on my agenda.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Taking a break from cooking so I thought I would wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. Inor is busy smoking two turkey breasts. I am working on wildrice and sausage stuffing, sweet potatoes with apples, cheesy potatoes, cranberry sauces and green beans. Tomorrow is the beef tenderloin, corn, Yorkshire pudding, rolls, deviled eggs and all the little things. Bacon will be in the green beans and a ranch dip.
> 
> So Happy Thanksgiving!


I just wanna know where he got papers big enough to smoke a turkey. Aren't they hard to light?

This year things worked out so it's just the wife and I. Normally everyone gathers here but this year will be different. The wife is happy, she gets to relax. I enjoy her company so this will be good all round.

Happy Thanksgiving to this extended family.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

I was fortunate this year to not have to work. Happy thanksgiving! I have much to be grateful for.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I just wanna know where he got papers big enough to smoke a turkey. Aren't they hard to light?
> 
> This year things worked out so it's just the wife and I. Normally everyone gathers here but this year will be different. The wife is happy, she gets to relax. I enjoy her company so this will be good all round.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to this extended family.


Don't you watch the Cheech and Chong movies?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> I was fortunate this year to not have to work. Happy thanksgiving! I have much to be grateful for.


I do hope you and your urchins come with MeanGreen if we get this ronny-voo thing going. Based on your previous gun post, I think you and Mrs Inor have much to talk about. - Or maybe I have just created Satan... 

Happy Thansgiving!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving y'all 

This year, we (my gramma and I) bought a pre made dinner. Just heat and serve. So I'll be having thanksgiving at her house 

Hope everyone's thanksgiving is full of happy times


----------



## mikejones675 (Nov 28, 2013)

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So many squirrels so few recipes.
Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Preppers!!!!! Maybe your day be joyful and filled with goodies.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Got an apple pie in the oven now, my work is done. Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As y'all break bread today, please remember the riflemen of the infantry at the remote outposts in Afganistan.
And so to, remember ALL the men and women of our military flung far around the world and here at home this day.


They are always in my heart.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving to everyone, and thanks to all serving overseas that cannot be with their families on this day.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I hope everyone found enough to be thankful for. The results of my colonoscopy was something to be thankful for - no problems found or expected in the future.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wish I could give you more than 1 like. That is good news!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry I missed you all. I hope Thanksgiving was good for all of you. I'm sending a big LIKE to all the posts.

Tired Nurse, you are right about Mrs. Inor. She is all that and a piece of pie. I'm proud to call her friend. (Mr Inor too, believe it or not).


----------

